# Which Fork?



## statusquo (Dec 8, 2012)

Thinking about picking up a Sabatier fork but there seems to be two different styles and I am not really sure which is "better". Any advice on the shorter, flatter curved prongs vs. the longer, rounder straight ones?

w w w .thebestthings.com/knives/sabatiercarbon.htm

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 8, 2012)

You want the straight tines (batonet?) style for carving and the curved tines for picking up. If you carve with the curved tines you'll ding your edges since you can't see where the tines are. The curved tines are normally forged (and should be) heavy duty full tang handled where the straight tines models are more fine and pointy tipped.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 9, 2012)

I ordered a "straight" fork from Pierre (with handle of my choosing) that I'm very pleased with:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-I-ll-be-forked!?p=90620&viewfull=1#post90620

I'd send him a PM if I were you!


----------



## cookinstuff (Dec 9, 2012)

I love to use the straight style for pasta.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 9, 2012)

I find the straight style much more versatile, I often use them in place of a pair of tongs when working during service - not to stab food, but more as a turner/prodder/picker-upper.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 9, 2012)

Both have their uses and places in the kitchen, so just bite the bullet and get both.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 9, 2012)

^You can't argue with that logic.


----------



## statusquo (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol, you guys are bastards  Now I have to convince my wife that I either need TWO forks and/or a custom one! Those Pierre forks are sensational and yours Johnny B is particularly elegant. I will contact Pierre to see if he has any more of those old carbon forks. I can picture the look of envy on the other dads' faces at my daughter's next bday bbq!

Thank you all for the explanations.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 9, 2012)

Check eBay for the curved Sabatier fork. I got a brand new one for less than $50. Search for item # 310510963597.


----------



## statusquo (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 9, 2012)

statusquo said:


> I will contact Pierre to see if he has any more of those old carbon forks.



Support a fellow Canadian and KKF member! 

Good luck with your decision. (Those Sabatier forks look nice, too.)


----------



## cookinstuff (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, I ordered one of those forks with my boning knife, can't wait, he might have a few more lying around. Pierre is a great guy, easy to deal with. Oh and yes, Canadian and a KKF member lus1:


----------

